# Cookridge Hospital, Apr 2013



## Judderman62 (May 18, 2013)

Cookridge Hospital specialised in the treatment of cancer but these facilities have been 
transferred to the new St James's Oncology Unit (Bexley Wing) of Leeds Teaching Hospitals
NHS Trust.[11] The main building and the lodge, designed by Norman Shaw in 1868, are
Grade II listed building, as is the lodge.



































































The fact this window was intact was typical of the place - plenty of natural decay
but surprisingly little chav/pikey damage.














































and then of course the obligatory discarded footwear shot ...though unusually a full pair rather than one lone shoe/slipper etc















​


----------



## skankypants (May 18, 2013)

Realy nice that mate,untouched....good crisp shots also..


----------



## Judderman62 (May 18, 2013)

cheers fella. enjoyed this place a lot.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 18, 2013)

very nice, love that last pic


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2013)

Nice one,peelie paint at its best.


----------



## perjury saint (May 18, 2013)

*Well hello there!! What a crackin little place this is... I do like em peely!! 
Nice pix as always fella!! *


----------



## Judderman62 (May 18, 2013)

cheers PS ..yep nice lil explore this one


----------



## Silent Hill (May 18, 2013)

I thought this had all gone mate? How wrong was I.

Your shots of the place are superb, especially the peeling paint ones. Love it


----------



## Judderman62 (May 18, 2013)

there's lots left. It's being converted to housing


----------



## Silent Hill (May 18, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> there's lots left. It's being converted to housing



Looks like a really nice explore.


----------



## ZerO81 (May 19, 2013)

Belting set o shots there mate!


----------



## sonyes (May 19, 2013)

Lovely shots bud, looks a really nice mooch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 19, 2013)

Not seen this place before,
Great place and pics,
Thanks!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 19, 2013)

Peely paint heaven! Great shots, looks like a fab mooch. Another to the list


----------



## perth45 (May 19, 2013)

wonderful set of pictures.....


----------



## boxerheaven (Jun 8, 2013)

that's fantastic


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 9, 2013)

A corker of a site for peely paint fans, super shots


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 9, 2013)

cheers lucky


----------



## demon-pap (Jun 10, 2013)

this looks an excellent explore, im heading up there straight away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 10, 2013)

ha ha..it is good


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 10, 2013)

Great pics well done.


----------

